# Apogaum Speedmaster



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure what I was expecting from this one - I've seen other Apogaum "chronographs" in the past & haven't been that impressed with them. These have been mechanical watches pretending to be chroographs - so you get the chronograph look but none of the functions - personally I can't stand this. If you're going to make a copy then at least it should work like the original.

This is a quartz watch though & a fully functioning chronograph too. It seems to be a nicely built & well finished watch, I've absolutely no idea what movement it uses but it's slightly unusual in that the main centre second hand is used as constant seconds. The subdials are used for all the chronograph functions - on other quartz chronographs I've owned the constant seconds have been displayed on one of the subdials.

As stated previously the build quality looks, & feels, good whilst the chronograph resets exactly (it was slightly off when the watch arrived but I've managed to reset it), the crown is screw down, the date is quickset & the watch hacks for accurate time setting, also the crystal is domed which is a nice finishing touch







I like the arrow & sword main hands too which are very reminiscent of the Zeno Seahunter that I used to own (& obviously broadarrow Omega Speedmasters!!). It's not a particularly big watch (bezel diameter is 38mm) & I've never owned a "normal" Speedmaster, so can't comment on how it feels compared to one of those, but it certainly feels both lighter & smaller than the genuine Speedmaster Broadarrow I briefly owned a few months ago. Of course this is exactly how it should be, I think, as Speedmasters sell for 100's, if not 1000's, secondhand whilst this sells for 10's when new!

Overall I'm pleasantly surprised, & impressed, with it









Another photo - no picture of the back as it's a completely plain screw on one, so there's nothing to see!!










Final one


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm glad you like the Apogaum. I know someone who has the Apogaum lookalike of the GMT Master and he swears by it. I have been considering an Apogaum Panerai lookalike - does anyone have one pls? What do you thibnk of it?

Rob


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> I've never owned a "normal" Speedmaster


I'll tell you when I see it 

Nice, BTW


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I'm glad you like the Apogaum. I know someone who has the Apogaum lookalike of the GMT Master and he swears by it. I have been considering an Apogaum Panerai lookalike - does anyone have one pls? What do you thibnk of it?
> 
> Rob


I've recently aquired one and I'm really pleased with it (see pic below). It was 2nd hand, however, and I only paid Â£15 for it (inc postage) on e-bay and at that price you can't go wrong! The watch looks very good on the wrist and it's a wearer for me. The time keeping is also good and the GMT hand works fine, altough it can be a little hard to find the crown position to adjust it. The dial looks great and the case back is see through which is a nice touch. The metal used in the case does feel quite cheap, however, but at this price this is to be expected.

I did drop it onto a laminate floor which caused it to stop ticking and it took me a while (and a lot of shaking!) to get it working again, but since I did it has worked perfectly again.

I guess you could pick one a new one for around Â£50 which still isn't bad value, but there are other competitors that you can pick up on e-bay for a similar price and also look good. I've never seen one of these in the flesh, however, but other forum members may be able to fill you in on where to buy these and how they compare.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to own an Apogaum Panerai & liked it fine - I found it too big & heavy on the bracelet but liked it fine on a 24mm rhino. Eventually I sold it because I bought a Glycine Lagunare & didn't want, or need, two gargantuan watches. Needless to say the Glycine knocked the Apogaum into a cocked hat in terms of build quality, fit & finish etc.

I eventually sold the Glycine (why oh why







?!), did without a large watch for a year or two but then began to get the urge again. I considered getting another Apogaum but then found this one on the forum for a good price - I like it but don't wear it that often as I've got scrawny 6 3/4" wrists you see & it's a big watch. It works well, keeps good time, feels decently made to me & is comfortable to wear - considering how much I paid for it I have no complaints. One wierd thing is that I'm not sure if the movement's supposed to hack because sometimes it does & sometmes it doesn't







also the cyclops (either within or underneath the crystal) isn't central over the date window. It's no biggie for me but some may find it annoying - at this price quality control (if there is any) is bound to be a little iffy.

If you like the look then I'd say get one - I think I paid about Â£35 for each of my watches & I wouldn't want to go much higher than that.

Hope this helps


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I used to own an Apogaum Panerai & liked it fine - I found it too big & heavy on the bracelet but liked it fine on a 24mm rhino. Eventually I sold it because I bought a Glycine Lagunare & didn't want, or need, two gargantuan watches. Needless to say the Glycine knocked the Apogaum into a cocked hat in terms of build quality, fit & finish etc.
> 
> I eventually sold the Glycine (why oh why
> 
> ...


paul

what happened to the bottom springbar?, it looks slightly bent









a nice looking watch though, if you get fed up with it, can i have first dibs please as my lad likes these style of watch









regards, john


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John,

the watch originally came with a solid link bracelet fitted with screwbars. I tried removing the screw bars (so that I could fit the strap in the photo) but they wouldn't unscrw so I just wrenched the bracelet off (







) destroying the screw bars in the process. The holes in the lugs were too big for conventional springbars so I used some stainless steel pins to hold the strap in place - the only way to hold these in place was to bend them over outside the lugs. Sorry for the longwinded explanation









I've given my friend Mr Crowley first refusal on the watch if/when I decide to move it on (which isn't going to happen for a while yet I think). If MrC doesn't want it then I'll let you know


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi John,
> 
> the watch originally came with a solid link bracelet fitted with screwbars. I tried removing the screw bars (so that I could fit the strap in the photo) but they wouldn't unscrw so I just wrenched the bracelet off (
> 
> ...


ok paul, thanks









regards, john.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

I have looked at some of the pictures and MILITAIRE o MILITARY - Apogaum can't make its mind up about the spelling.

Bought one (a GMT) some time ago but only recently had it tested by a Swiss manufacturing firm.

Movement - cheap Chinese automatic not particularly reliable, but this doesn't mean that it doens't work or should not keep good time (if a $15 fake Rolex can keep good time - so can this one).

Glass- well, it is glass in fact, no sapphire

Functions - GMT function doesn't really work

Water resistant - non applicable - not even suitable for washing your hands

General - looks good and feels good but doesn't work. Cheap metal alloy is used and these watches have never seen Switzerland in their life.


----------

